# Sudden loss of power and acceleration



## damnath (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi

I own a 2002 Sentra SE-R Spec V. I have been driving it around for over an year now and haven't had any major problems until recently. I was driving as usual when suddenly the "Check Engine" indicator came on, and the car seemed to lose power and acceleration. I mean I really began to feel to weight of the car at that time. I was on the highway and had to pull over to the break down lane and stop (I must have slowed down to about 10 mph from about 70 mph). I stopped the car, checked the engine for over heating etc and restarted it. It started without any problems and the "check engine" indicator was off. I was then able to drive along without any problems for a while. Unfortunately, this sequence has now repeated itself about 4 or 5 times starting at different speeds and in different situations.

I had Nissan 100-pt inspection done recently and had the oil and filters changed at that time. I never experienced this problem before. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Go to an aut parts store and have them check the code. This will tell you what is wrong.

Lew


----------



## damnath (Nov 23, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Go to an aut parts store and have them check the code. This will tell you what is wrong.
> 
> Lew




Thanks. This did the trick!!


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

damnath said:


> Thanks. This did the trick!!


Well... What was it?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Haha, this guy got some info, then boned out to never return again!  Well, what was the problem???


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"... this guy got some info, then boned out to never return again!"_

Yeah, really! 

What was it??


----------

